

Intel's Smartphone Efforts Hit Speed Bump, Top Exec Quits - SlipperySlope
http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=21197

======
SlipperySlope
According to AnandTech, the Intel Moorestown 45-nm Atom CPU for smartphones
was launched late last year and has _no_ major design wins.

Furthermore, Nokia is now partnering with Microsoft with Windows Phone on ARM
CPUs and will probably not launch an Intel Medfield 32-nm Atom phone this
year. Meanwhile, Global Foundries will ship 28-nm ARM chips later this year.

It might well be that the legacy x86 architecture cannot be implemented to be
more power-efficient that the ARM architecture, and Intel could be losing the
lithography generation race with ARM manufacturing licencees.

Where are the phones with Intel Atom CPUs? No wonder management is leaving.

